# Ammonium Chloride & Rumensin Question



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A long time ago I was told that you cannot drink the milk of a goat that was being fed a feed with Rumensin in it. Is this true?
I also would like to know if the same applies if Ammonium Chloride is added to the grain.

Thank you very much! :grouphug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We always drank the milk. The doe was on medicated feed (w/rumensin) But I will say this, when she was switched over to a sweet feed the milk was much better tasting!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Good to know. 
And what was it that Rumensin does? Is it a Coccidia prevention? Or???


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are right, it's for cooci prevention. The stuff we feed to the meat goats contains 20g/ton monensin, which is pretty close to rumensin.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive been told my a friend who is a goat nutritionist that rumensin is ok for people. She puts it in all her feeds. Yes its a coccidia medication


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Found this - http://www.extension.org/pages/11330/us ... airy-diets. It is used in commercial cow milk production to increase milk. It sounds pretty bad to me, it is legal and probably widely in commercial milk from the store. It is classed as an antibiotic (?) sort of. It does a lot of other things that sound bad. But it does reduce coccidiosis maybe. If you Google it there are quite a few things about it, first off being of course the hard sell by the company that makes it. But there is nothing about it that would make the milk unusable, unless it was being greatly overdosed. The dose is very tiny, in the area of 11-22 grams per ton. It also reduces ketosis in cows and does some other things. It makes the milk have a lower fat %. It sounds like one of those things we wish wouldn't happen. Monensin is the generic name for it.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I love this board!
Thank you for all the help!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The tag does say "Do not feed to lactating dairy cows" and "Do not feed to lactating goats" :shrug:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

It also slows the gut down and they get more out of the feed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ammonium Chloride won't hurt does....but, Rumensin/Monensin does have a 96 hour milk withdrawal time after the last "dose".

Feeding a medicared feed does prevent the adults from shedding cocci oocysts but if it were me and I had to choose between losing milk and keeping kids healthy, I'd opt for doing prevention in kids...which I do.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Dodge 'Em said:


> It also slows the gut down and they get more out of the feed.


That makes sense. When i was in 4H we fed it to our beef cattle - it was supposed to be a supplement to help them put on weight better


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well. Stacey, do you feed it and drink the milk? I'm very conflicted, lol. I want to drink the milk but I also want to keep my kids healthy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is an experation on it like any other drug. If you do use it, try to make sure they are selling a lot so that the bags aren't sitting for more than 30 days.
I just do prevention on my kids wCorid or sulmet, every 20 dats for 5 days. They have to eat 1lb. per 50lbs. of the medicated grain before you are reaching medication levels. Most baby goats won't eat that amount soon enough to prevent anything.


----------

